
Show HN: TrashEmail – Telegram based disposable mail - rohits3hgal
https://github.com/r0hi7/TeleDot
======
rkagerer
Why Telegram? (vs. for example forwarding to another email address?)

------
rohits3hgal
Feedback and Support will be very much appreciated.

~~~
135792468
Sent an email with am image and it hasn't come.through yet.

Very cool idea though

